# Standard Turbo for S13 Q's



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

I have a Japan Spec 1992 Nissan Silvia Q's with a SR20DE Engine.

Does anybody knows where i can find some pictures of a Silvia K's of the same model with a SR20DET Engine as i need an idea of where to mount the original turbo and intercooler onto the chasis. In other words i'm trying to turbo my SR20DE.

Thanks.
Andrew


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

The turbo sits as a low mount off the bottom of the exhaust manifold. The compressor faces towrdsa the front of the engine with the compressor outlet facing up. The outlet has a rubber pipe that bends 90 degrees towrads the front of the car which joins to the hot pipe.


----------



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

Joel, any pics of your description. In addition i need bigger injectors, say about 370cc to 444cc and the factory DET ECU.

I say that completes it unless there are others that i should know of.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

kinda like..


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

No, thats a top mount (on top of the exhaust mani, like mine.) In low mount pics, however, its pretty hard to see the turbo, particularly one as small as a t25.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

here it is on an S14... not sure if there's any difference... but here is somethin


----------



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks for the pictures BlueBob and vsp3c. If anyone got anymore pics, kindly post them. At least i know where the turbo goes. How's about the intercooler.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I/C is mounted in the driver side fender IIRC, since its a SMIC


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

wats IIRC?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

dont use the factory cooler unless you absolutely have to. Its a piece of junk. I left mine in the garden for a year then gave it away to someone who needed it.

I think i need to buy a digital camera one day...


----------



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

The factory cooler looks like this right. Sold on e-bay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33742&item=2435748406


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

hahaha... no one wants that POS... haha

and yeah, the factory one is only for simple use, an FMIC will make the car run much better.

IIRC = If I Remember Correctly


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

kcuf ad ahw???
hehehe budget a on baller bang big a just im??
doesn't the de have a higher compression than the det?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

yes, higher compression because its an NA


----------



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

Yeah, i know 9:5:1. I'll have to decompress it to the DET spec which is 8:5:1


----------



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

OK! A good question for you SR20DE Fans here. If i don't turbo my car, what can be done to the original motor to increase it's HP.

Something like the Jun Stroker 2.2 Kit + WHAT ELSE.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

You don't have to decompress it to 8.5:1, just know that you can't run as much psi as a DET, but that sometimes is compensated by the higher compression just a bit. There are guys who are running 400+ whp on sr20de stock internals (project phoenix comes to mind.) Not as much as a det, but more than enough to whoop on all oncomers.

And for N/A mods, you can search. I/H/E, ecu,cams/valvetrain parts,pulleys, and much much more. Stroking should be practically the final step of an N/A buildup.

Just thought of this.....It's for a 200sx se-r (B14) but it describes the basic N/A buildup of a sr20.

http://www.se-r.net/about/200sx/index.html


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

go to Tomeis website. they have a built SR20DE with new internals, valves, head work, cams, exhasut quad throttle body setup, and a few more goodies. the thing revs up to almost 9K and makes 250hp and like 160ft/lbs of torque, and not CTVC. take that S2000. oh, and thats without the Tomei 2.2 stroker kit.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

HKS Stage 1 cams offer the biggest increase in power for a SR20DE


----------



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

> HKS Stage 1 cams offer the biggest increase in power for a SR20DE


By how much actually. Just an estimate around 40hp+.

Does the ecu need to be re-programmed for all the mods mentioned here or i can just stick to the standard ecu.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

you might get 40hp at the wheels total with exhaust, headers, ecu retune and cams
NA is hard to get power cheaply


----------

